#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  FREE training in PHP Development with GUARANTEED JOBS for freshers and experienced!!

## KevinShine123

Have you decided what career to choose? Why not Digital Marketing? There are lot of job opportunities in the domain and people from any graduation background ( BA, BE, MBA, Commerce etc,) can become a Digital marketer. Or, you would like to be an expert Software Developer? Outshine Labs will provide you FREE TRAINING in Digital Marketing and Software Development ( whichever you choose).After the training is complete, every candidate will be given GUARANTEED JOBS in the industry. 


Eligibility- For Digital Marketing - Any Graduate/PostGraduate. (BA, BBA, MBA etc). Final year appearing or Passouts
For Software Development - BE/Btech, BCA/MCA,Final year Students(appearing or Passouts)


To register, visit - outshinelabs.com. Visit the website for more details or call at 0120-433 4122 / 9999 459 002





  Similar Threads: Best php training institute in noida, delhi, ghaziabad | 100% guaranteed job Wipro Freshers Recruitment 2016, Freshers Offcampus Jobs At Careers.Wipro.Com Freshers JOBS at Orissa Hydro Power Corporation (OHPC) Freshers JOBS at RITES Site Engineer and Project Management Trainee Jobs in Futuronix Automation Pvt.Ltd for freshers

----------

